# Digital tv antenna suggestion?



## frdstang90 (Aug 20, 2012)

I am looking for a digital tv antenna for my hunting club in Oglethorpe County and was wondering if anybody had any suggestions.  Thanks


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 20, 2012)

I've got one like this that works good in Augusta. I had to get it pretty high to make it work though.
http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...t-DB4-UHF-HDTV-Antenna-(DB4)&sku=853748001040


----------



## frdstang90 (Aug 29, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## win280 (Aug 29, 2012)

I bought a regular antenna from radio shack. Cost 100.00 but I pick up 9 stations out of Columbus/Phenix City 60 miles away.I mounted it 18ft in the air.
There are  utube videos of how to build your own antenna. I might do that and mount it to the mast to pick up some atlanta stations also.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 31, 2012)

I bought one from sportsmans guide it was $20.00 I think and it works at my place in south Burke county. I get 14 channels.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 1, 2012)

win280 said:


> I bought a regular antenna from radio shack. Cost 100.00 but I pick up 9 stations out of Columbus/Phenix City 60 miles away.I mounted it 18ft in the air.
> There are  utube videos of how to build your own antenna. I might do that and mount it to the mast to pick up some atlanta stations also.



That's what I did first. I built the bowtie one from coat hangers. The reflection grill behind the bowties helps. It will let you know how well it works before you buy a real one.
The only difference is the homemade one rust pretty quickly.


----------

